# Eagle flask with Chicken legs?



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2016)

Dug a 1870's Trash Pit today with 20 whole Flask & another 10 broken criers. A few Clasped hands & Eagle flask all broken. Here's a pic of one of the Eagle flask shard. Anybody have a picture of a whole one of these?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 8, 2016)

Lightning bolts being clutched.   Search online for images of American Eagle Historic Flask, and you'll see some claws that look like that.  not sure which flask in McKearin's list it would be.   Probably one of several of similar design.  They blew and sold a LOT of eagle flasks.

jim G


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 8, 2016)

I did, seen lots of eagle flask but none like this one. most have a shield over body or wider body then this one? LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 9, 2016)

also most eagle flasks have the arrows held by only one talon or eagle foot, this looks like the arrows are held by both feet, am I right??


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 10, 2016)

That certainly looks like a Pittsburgh area glasshouse double eagle shard to me. Not a GII-106 like my two but close. I'll hunt around a little tonight. 
Were the other flasks smooth based (as well) ?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> also most eagle flasks have the arrows held by only one talon or eagle foot, this looks like the arrows are held by both feet, am I right??




Yes, Both feet.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2016)

RJ2 said:


> That certainly looks like a Pittsburgh area glasshouse double eagle shard to me. Not a GII-106 like my two but close. I'll hunt around a little tonight.
> Were the other flasks smooth based (as well) ?




yes, smooth base.


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Do you think it was a 1/2 pint or pint?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2016)

Don't know?


----------

